
If SEO Experts Tell You These 5 Things, Don’t Hire Them - jerianasmith
http://www.digitalsuccess.us/blog/seo-experts-questions-dont-hire.html
======
theartfuldodger
At a certain tier, much of this is false.

Instant results? Very possible, so many sites are so poorly configured, a
sitewide metarewrite and a single indexing request ( and other means to coax
googlebot to visit )can put a site from barely indexed to first for hundreds
of terms.

Good keyword research can identify openings in the search market with
literally no competition.

Social signals? A matter of priority, there are quite a few audiences where
social should have a low priority compared to other channels. Ready to run a
Facebook contest for Std testing? Mobile drug testing, Funeral Homes?

I still see people with attractive,expensive sites where the last web agency
never turned off sitewide no index after launching a WordPress site. For
Global brands!

The author's crash course was insufficient to be giving advice.

How is UX/engagement measured. What metrics? How can you influence those
metrics?

Cheap content? Are all topics expensive? General reading levels are pretty low
and the global market offers many opportunities.

In spirit it all holds true ... But these type of banal observations don't
scratch the surface of what is possible and How things are done

4 to 9 months! For my team, that would mean a client has paid between 8 and
30k before I can even show returns?

I've made sales in hours .. literal hours after launch. So much fluff in SEO
thought.

